# Iraqis in Basra protest reliance on foreign oil workers



## Disir (Jun 23, 2018)

“Thousands of unemployed Iraqis, including numerous university graduates, remain jobless, while laborers from East Asia are brought in to work in the oilfields and refineries,” protester Mansour Hussein told Anadolu Agency.
Iraqis in Basra protest reliance on foreign oil workers

This is everything that is wrong with rebuilding. Everything. You have to put people back to work or it goes nowhere. You wind up with a lot of disenfranchised folks and invite chaos.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 24, 2018)

not much in the article 
seems like something is missing from it


----------



## Disir (Jun 24, 2018)

Ya, most of their news articles are short and you won't read about it in the West.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 24, 2018)

...why would they bring in foreigners except to pay them lower wages or the Iraqis don't have the qualifications....??


----------



## Disir (Jun 24, 2018)

Wages. The same thing happened in Iran elsewhere. This led to nationalizing the oil.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 24, 2018)

Disir said:


> Wages. The same thing happened in Iran elsewhere. This led to nationalizing the oil.


I'd be pissed off also then


----------

